# Should I add an equalizer?



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

My set up will be a Harmon Kardon 3490 (a 2.1 with 150 watts per channel) 2 Polk Monitor 70's, an Onkyo CS5VL cd player (24 bit dac) and probably a 200 watt Klipsch sub 10.

Thanks.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

Dr_jitsu said:


> My set up will be a Harmon Kardon 3490 (a 2.1 with 150 watts per channel) 2 Polk Monitor 70's, an Onkyo CS5VL cd player (24 bit dac) and probably a 200 watt Klipsch sub 10.
> 
> Thanks.


I think that question could be answered very simply by asking? Fist do u know how to use one if not do u think you will be able to or want to learn how. What are you trying to accomplish by adding one, do you have frequencies that are harsh or low ceilings? If you have the money and you like tinkering do it. But don't buy junk or u are going to add noise to your signal. Most eqing that is done will be cuts. I have an old Altec EQ that only has the ability to cut.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://stereos.about.com/od/optimizingperformance/ht/equalizer.htm

How To Adjust an Audio Equalizer



> Pre-amp in and out for equalization and optical digital input amongst its other very robust features.


It is set up for one , if you so desire.

http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...kwd&n=77d00013&searchfor=Home+audio+equalizer

http://search.mywebsearch.com/myweb...=sub&gcht=&n=77d00013&ps=Home+audio+equalizer
*
reviews is where I'd start !* ^^^^


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Askspot said:


> I think that question could be answered very simply by asking? Fist do u know how to use one if not do u think you will be able to or want to learn how. What are you trying to accomplish by adding one, do you have frequencies that are harsh or low ceilings? If you have the money and you like tinkering do it. But don't buy junk or u are going to add noise to your signal. Most eqing that is done will be cuts. I have an old Altec EQ that only has the ability to cut.



I am most definitely willing to learn....I am not good at building things, but crafting sounds. words, sentences etc is something I enjoy and could devote time to.

Where would I start to learn about equalizers? Could you provide some options that I should consider purchasing?


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

Dr_jitsu said:


> I am most definitely willing to learn....I am not good at building things, but crafting sounds. words, sentences etc is something I enjoy and could devote time to.
> 
> Where would I start to learn about equalizers? Could you provide some options that I should consider purchasing?


The place you buy it from should be able to help you learn it. That's what we do anyway. I am not into Home Audio as much as Pro so I really couldn't tell you what's out there try Audio Control. 

Home Theater Components
THX Equalizer - The Bijou

Learning an EQ is like shoveling dirt. You're not gonna get good using it unless you actually do it. You have to move each knob and listen to the freq it effects. Learn your freq's that way you can pick them out of thin air.
I would start with the dealer that you buy it from. They should be more than willing to help you learn just short of holding your hand.

This guy does a good job explaining forget the part about any Mixer jargon It's for proaudio.

YouTube - How I set my graphic EQ.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry. Being somewhat a purest in my home audio. I have no tone controls in my system. The only tonal changes I get are from rolling in different tubes in my preamp or amp. I want to hear what was recorded the way the engineers mastered the recording.

Chuck


----------

